# Glenmorangie Malaga Wood, Mac's Malts 6



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi all,
Decided to go with something a little harder to find this time, but well worth it if ya can find it!

Glenmorangie limited edition 25 yr old Malaga wood finish, 750 ml, 43% by vol., unavailable in US as far as I know, I got mine shipped from Scotland for about $130 awhile back, who knows about now.

According to the label, this single malt has been matured in oak barrels for 25 years, including one year of finishing in Malaga wine butts previously filled with a rare sweet Malaga wine made from Moscatel grapes, one of Andalucia's famous dulce 'Vinos Generosos'

Color is a very rich gold, quite pleasing to the eye. The nose is simply amazing, very sweet and aromatic. Hints of syrup, Madeira and Marsala caress the nose, followed by ripe fruits and finishing with a rich coffee and chocolate aroma. Mouthfeel is very full bodied, and dare I say chewy  The taste is very rich with a nice beginning of chocolate dipped oranges, before a plethora of spices explode on your tongue, cinnamon and cloves, followed by a slight saltiness. The finish is LONG, very warming, with your tongue still tingly from the spices and coffee notes on the finish.

Again, this is truly a scotch that I know I can't describe how good it really is. there is nothing on the label saying how many bottles were made, but I think for most of the limited edition wood finishes, they tend to make 4000 bottles. In any case...this is a very deep and complex malt, and if ya find some available, and can afford it, I recommend picking it up.

Slainte!!

PaulMac


----------

